# Odeon Cinema Harlow March 2017



## Jazzy_Jefferson (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi,

I first saw pictures of this place on 28DL but dated 2012. Then further research found a report from December 2016, showing a lot of the features still intact. We weren't going to wait around, armed with a couple of beers and cameras, off we went. I was not expecting much, especially after a recent trip to Aylesbury Odeon ended up in seeing a mostly stripped out building.

A quick scout around of the building revealed no obvious entrance points. All the ground floor doors, vents and windows are all screwed up with metal sheet. A short while later, we found a way in 

After 12 years of sitting abandoned... the power still works. Sadly not many of the bulbs do, an interesting feature I thought were star shaped lights in the ceiling of the main auditorium. One worked out of I guess 30, I bet it looked quite nice back in the day. We also tried an experiment to light up the exterior of the building, the front entrance canopy for example. Sadly the bulbs are all gone here too.

Enjoy.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 3, 2017)

Fantastic set, mad the powers on after all this time! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 4, 2017)

Nicely done, a shame there's no popcorn left.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 5, 2017)

Lovely set of pics, I've often wondered what this place was like inside so thanks for revealing


----------



## smiler (Apr 5, 2017)

Good work there Jazz, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Apr 6, 2017)

Good stuff that. Wonder who's picking the leccy bill up!


----------



## odeon master (Apr 7, 2017)

thats amazing, did you have to switch on all the main switch fuses in the mains cupboard to get the lights on? or was it a matter of just switching on at the light switch? most derelict buildings are disconected as no ones paying the bill anymore.
Also looks very trashed ceiling wise for the power to be left on, very odd.


----------



## Jazzy_Jefferson (Apr 8, 2017)

odeon master said:


> thats amazing, did you have to switch on all the main switch fuses in the mains cupboard to get the lights on? or was it a matter of just switching on at the light switch? most derelict buildings are disconected as no ones paying the bill anymore.
> Also looks very trashed ceiling wise for the power to be left on, very odd.



Just flick the switches!


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 15, 2017)

Jazzy_Jefferson said:


> Just flick the switches!



I went in March and no power. That said; I would have not tried them if they were off, look at the state of the place.


----------

